# No response?



## RobDom

I emailed yourselves on the 6th of August asking about the silver policy and paying it monthly. To date I have had no response from you at all. I emailed Lloyd.


----------



## Shiny

Hi Rob

6th of August was the start of my two week holiday, although Syd & Jayne were dealing with my emails in my absence and I did check them upon my return. It is possible it has been overlooked because I came back to the usual hundreds of emails to filter through. 

Apologies if we haven't come back to you, we normally try our best get back people the same day. 

I save all my in going and outgoing customer mail, so I will check when I am back in the office first thing tomorrow. 

I'll be in touch tomorrow. 

Cheers 

Lloyd


----------



## Shiny

Hi Rob

I've checked our emails and unfortunately can't find one from you for the 6th August.

If you can give me a ring on either 0800 308 1408 or 01793 978051 and let me know when i first emailed the Silver quotation to you, I can dig it out and let you know the monthly instalments.

Alternatively, if you would like to pm me your contact details, I will give you a call.

Cheers


----------



## RobDom

You sent me details on 03/07/12 and I emailed you on 06/08/12:

_Hi Lloyd.

Regarding the silver policy, this can be paid up monthly yes? What would the monthly payments be?

Regards, Rob._


----------



## Shiny

Hi Rob

Thanks for coming back to me.

I've just emailed the monthly instalment details to you. Let me know if there are any queries.


----------



## RobDom

Got it, many thanks, will call soon.


----------

